# Kangaroo Carpaccio With SMOKED Gala Apples!!!



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Well happy Thursday to all!













DSCF8466.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






And while I bet most people would SMOKE the roo meat and eat the apples raw, I have always done things a little backwards!













DSCF8467.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






So I sliced some beautiful kangaroo tenderloins and hammered them some (not too much as I prefer some girth versus ribbon thin and too flat, but I still pounded a bit) in saran wrap, and then put that back in the fridge...













DSCF8469.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Meanwhile, sliced Gala apples went into a perforated grill pan that I wiped with grapeseed oil, just to prevent sticking. I smoked that for just 15 minutes on low heat and with pecan chips.













DSCF8472.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014


















DSCF8473.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






The color, aroma, and taste was magnificent! I will do this again and serve it with goat, sheep and buffalo cheese for guests in the future! Fantastic apples!!!!!!













DSCF8474.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Moreover, the smoked Gala apple slices were just sensational when mashed against the cold, raw, and ravishing pieces of kangaroo!













DSCF8475.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Plump & succulent caperberries (I have a crush on those) and subtle dollops of Dijon mustard, drizzled Greek olive oil, chopped raw elephant garlic, and some finely ground black pepper and then blue sea salt, and arugula greens, finished it out!













DSCF8476.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






And may I just say that this was beyond beautiful!!!!??? I am in love with this dish!













DSCF8477.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






While most would pound carpaccio meat into PAPER THIN shear slivers, I have always found that to be the wrong texture - almost "Fruit Roll Up-esque" and just not that voluptuous and exciting.

And so, I pounded these "some" but left them a little thick or meaty and am very pleased with that width. I would do that again!













DSCF8478.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Paired with an Aussie "quick pick" red that is in our grocery store and which oddly does NOT give me a bad reaction (as I am SUPER sensitive to junky wines), called, "19 Crimes," which is a Shiraz & Petite Sirah blend; this great meal was just divine!













DSCF8479.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Here's sending some beautiful carpaccio wishes to all! (Yes, I still ate a near pound of brown rice pasta before hand - my daily staple - but this was the main course and I just adored it)!













DSCF8480.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Sep 25, 2014






Thank you for sharing in my meal!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brooksy (Sep 25, 2014)

Awesome looking plate Leah! Making me hungry ;-)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow. That is wild. Beef carpaccio is an amazing dish....I can only imagine what kangaroo carpaccio tastes like. Gamey? Yum.

Capers , olive oil, arugula...yep...go with carpaccio like bread with butter. Never tried with apples in cooked or raw form...but  I will. Sounds like a good match.

Nice treat.


----------



## disco (Sep 25, 2014)

I love your experimentation and new techniques. I will have to try smoked gala apples. They are grown in a valley an hour from here.

Cape Berries? Never heard of them. Are they a local wild berry?

As for carpaccio, I do love that burst of flavour when you put the paper thin meat in your mouth is heaven. However, my mother taught me not to prejudge so I will leave some thicker the next time I make it to test your method.

Thanks for the great post.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you *Brooksy*! So glad you enjoyed this!!

And thank you as well *Atomicsmoke!* The apples really added something indeed! I would do that again!

*Great Disco,* many thanks! Yes, as odd as it sounds, I do totally think that the paper thin version is too "FRUIT ROLL UP" almost, or almost tasteless as weird as that sounds...

and I similarly feel that steak tartare, when ground in a mound of mush; (versus chopped in chunks), is a waste.

So here is to thicker cuts, slices, chops, and so it goes!

Meanwhile, THANK YOU THREE indeed, as I'm delighted that you shared in my meal and am a fan of you all!

And no, the kangaroo meat is actually MORE gamey tasting when cooked than when raw and just soft, baby meat with delicate flavor!

Happy all! And thank you tons!!!!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 25, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you *Brooksy*!
> 
> I similarly feel that steak tartare, when ground in a mound of mush; (versus chopped in chunks), is a waste.
> 
> And no, the kangaroo meat is actually MORE gamey



Ditto. I guess what they serve in some places (for steak tartare) is not tender cut, so unless is ground to hell it will probably be very chewy. 

Nothing wrong with gamey...I was just trying to guess how kangaroo tastes like...never had (raw or cooked)


----------



## themule69 (Sep 25, 2014)

Leah that sounds tasty! The only part of that I could find here is the apples and some wine.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you David! And that was a typo on my part, Atomicsmoke, in that I meant to type that COOKED kangaroo meat is more gamey tasting and the raw is not. (I too love gamey tastes, but the raw is just soft and lovely).

OK, forgive my quick typing and typos! Cheers to all!!! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2014)

Great looking Roo LL ups!


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you Dirtsailor!!!! This was truly so delicious!!! Thank you tons! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Sep 25, 2014)

That a great way to eat roo but it wouldn't fly here with most of the population. I think it would make great tartare as well.

The strip loin is the best cut IMO. I eat it that rare it might as well be raw
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Really clever of you to put that combination of flavours together. It really suits that sharpness of capers .

Doesn't seem fair that we ship roo to you but I can't get elk here! I have seen it being farmed in the South Island of NZ but have never seen it in the shops here.

Now 19 Crimes. Its by Baileys of Glenrowan very well known & respected wine makers going back to the 1800s. Wiped out by phylloxera in 1890s then replanted in the early 1900s.They have as their premium a 1904 block & 1920s block shiraz.Great wine ,big bold style. I have been drinking it for years it was never as sexy as Barossa,Western Victoria etc but it was great value,reliable unfussy wine. It used to be just a black label with a red stripe their marketing has caught up with their winemaking now.19 Crimes must be their export label.

The durif /petit surah I did a while back is from the same district. Rutherglen on the Murray River ,I grew up about 90 minutes north on the Murrumbidgee River.

The convict history marketing is better than cutesy wild life 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.Durif /shiraz as a blend is getting traction here.Durif was the backbone of the fortified wine industry .Its emergence as table wine more recent.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 25, 2014)

Mick, thank you tons!!!

This was so damn delicious, I must say! I love grilled roo but think it's better raw. Indeed, you should be getting elk if we are receiving all your great meats!

Meanwhile, I LOVE learning about the wine! I RARELY can get anything in the grocery store and not erupt with some horrible stars & stripes reaction on my skin and so forth; and so I keep grabbing a bottle when in the store buying food as I'm so grateful to have a quick pick there that works and is enjoyable!

The Durif seems to give it real structure and it's interesting that you have so much of that combo there! How fantastic!

The other Baileys of Glenrowan wines must be really nice! And yes, the funny convict theme is more interesting at least than fuzzy kualas or whatnot.

Thank you for helping me to learn about what I'm drinking! We get a lot of junky imports and when I find the good ones, (thanks to your help mostly), it's just such a treat!

Keep the info coming!!! And I'm excited about your upcoming vacation & food!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2014)

Looks like a great plate.


I have to try smoked apples.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 26, 2014)

Thank you Adam!

The apples were used initially because I had them in the house, yet now I loved them with the carpaccio so much, and the subtle contrast up against the raw and baby soft meat with some oil and salt; that I would do it again indeed!

Happy Friday!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## litterbug (Sep 27, 2014)

Leah
  First off I am not a huge seafood fan, although I have eaten it occasionally and do appreciate it (more than I would have thought). I must say that I keep finding myself reading your post with anticipation of how you are putting it all together. Your plating and presentation skills are exceptional to say the least and that is what keeps bringing me back to your post. 
I too love all kinds of different meat.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

Well Litterbug, what a lovely comment to wake up to and receive! Thanks very much!

Indeed it's exciting to sample different meats, or any foods really. I am delighted that you have enjoyed my posts!

Happy Sunday and many thanks!

Cheers! - Leah (Oh, and if you're a wine fan; come join our "Winos" group - up in the "Groups" section, as we have a great time)!


----------



## the general (Sep 28, 2014)

All I can say is wow!  I am a little nervous when it comes to raw though...it is just me.  But I love everything else and the creativity and presentation.  Your posting is why I like this website.  The detail and small personal tidbits are nice.  You could serve that dish on the iron chef.  After seeing this it encourages me to step me game up.Thumbs Up


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 28, 2014)

Well then, to The Kind General: Thank you so very much!

Admittedly, I am a "raw" fanatic! (Years ago, when the 'raw diet' - the vegan, non-cooked foods diet - was so very fashionable and having its "15 minutes," I then AT FIRST wondered if they meant people who love RAW food, meaning RAW meat, and thus took an interest)!

Readily, when going to a gathering, I learned that it was all vegan, and about uncooked mushrooms and carrots and so it goes. When I talked about mere venison tartare, I got "the angry eyes" and it was downhill from there. Yes I was the gal who "I think I walked into the wrong meeting," (and I did this once too at an AA meeting in a church when trying to find some 2nd hand clothing vintage store that my pal had RAVED about) but I was literally sitting in the wrong group.

That being said, I freeze my fish and meats at least 3 days if making carpaccio or tartare. This kills some things, and makes me feel more comfortable about serving to company, who, thankfully, have LOVED my raw dishes and not complained.I actually think that "raw" is my specialty, as it is simple, and every time I am hosting company, I always do steak tartare now.

Regardless, I am so glad you enjoyed this. Thank you entirely for nice comments and please come join our wine group if you like a taste of the grape so to speak - up in the "Groups" section, as we have a blast!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 28, 2014)

Never had roo before. Your dish looks and sounds delicious. We have been making some waygu tenderloin carpachio,  but yours looks simply amazing. I will have to see if I can get some to try.


----------



## jarjarchef (Sep 28, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well then, to The Kind General: Thank you so very much!
> 
> Admittedly, I am a "raw" fanatic! (Years ago, when the 'raw diet' - the vegan, non-cooked foods diet - was so very fashionable and having its "15 minutes," I then AT FIRST wondered if they meant people who love RAW food, meaning RAW meat, and thus took an interest)!
> 
> ...



I can't say I have tried the fad diets. I usually just like to eat. I can sympathize with the feeling of wrong room. The other day I went into a meeting to discuss a potential group coming in that we knew very little to nothing about. So when asked for an idea for a menu I started to suggest a very meat heavy menu, but something told me to ask what they had in mind first. Lucky I did, they are 80% vegetarian.  I was glad I listened to my inner voice.

I wonder if they would like my new shirt my daughter and wife got me???
It has a Buck on it and says "Vegetarians, my food p**ps on your food"

I cant wait to see if I can order me some roo meat to try this.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Morning  Dear Chefy and Thank You So Much!

Your shirt sounds hilarious! You've got some good family to procure such!

And I am certain that your fantastic art and dish served is a mega hit with all (wagyu carpaccio) as your creations just always look tremendous!

Meanwhile, yes, this was my favorite carpaccio yet (I love a good venison one too but this was more flavorful and soft to me) and I'm delighted you enjoyed it!!!

Here's to making vegetarians smile!!!! Happy new week! And many thanks!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 30, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Well happy Thursday to all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leah - what a beautiful dish.  I bet all those great flavors were tasty together.  Thanks for sharing your creation.  Keep on doing what you do girl 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stay Blessed,

Josie


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you tons Sweet Josie! And Right Back At You!

Happy Tuesday and here's to good eats!

Funny, my husband still insists that a "good hot meal' is where it's at; but give me RAW and sultry food on any day, and I'll take it! So funny!

In any event, so glad you enjoyed!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Sep 30, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you tons Sweet Josie! And Right Back At You!
> 
> Happy Tuesday and here's to good eats!
> 
> ...


ha-ha Leah.  I'm with your husband on that!!  But I also say if you like "raw sultry food" then go for it. It really was a beautiful dish.  Nothing like good "food porn" LOL


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 30, 2014)

Funny!!!! But yes indeed! So true! Here is to it all and whatever anyone loves - as so long as we all eat what we enjoy, and also drink what we enjoy (and what enjoys us) then more power to each person!!! Food is so fun!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## dls1 (Sep 30, 2014)

I must of missed this thread earlier, but that's a beautiful looking dish, Leah. The inclusion of the smoked apple slices, as well as the other components (caperberries, garlic, Dijon, etc.) sounds like a perfect combination with the kangaroo. I have a lot of variations of carpaccio including goat recently, but I've never had it made from kangaroo. I guess I need to track some down.

Another great job.

BTW, love your meat mallet. It pairs nicely with the Global knife.


----------



## leah elisheva (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you so much David!

Coming from YOUR worldly palate, I do take that quite well!

This was delicious! And soft and succulent and so it goes! Next I must try Zebra!

Meanwhile, thanks tons for the good cheer!!!!! - Leah


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 2, 2014)

leah,

what a great combo!! as much Roo I have had it never crossed my mind to try it as you prepared but the next time it is on my radar.just so happens I have some in the freezer....looks like this weekend could do it since I have to put a bunch of cheese up that has been resting and ready to be packaged.

again great job,

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 3, 2014)

Tom! It's great to hear from you and it's been a while, and so happy autumn! 

Thanks tons for the comments, as you may really love this if giving it a try!

It is my favorite carpaccio so far - venison perhaps coming in second - and while I leave my slices "thick" compared to a chef's paper thin art; that did give it some real voluptuous structure and I would do that again!

Happy weekend! I hope you love your plate of roo!!! Do share! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 3, 2014)

It's so great there are people from all over the world on here.  You always make me wonder what your dishes would taste like. Your presentations are always superb.


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 4, 2014)

Well thanks very much, Thoseguys26!

I am indeed "smitten" with raw food, exotic food, and healthful, minimalistically arranged food, and I'm delighted it's appreciated here! How kind!

Happy Saturday to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------

